# A Dark Theme



## CrossOut (Dec 14, 2019)

As the title says. A dark theme for the website would be great. I am suprised that it has not been implemented or suggested yet.


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 14, 2019)

There is one lol Scroll down to the bottom of any page and select the style button.


----------



## CrossOut (Dec 14, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> There is one lol Scroll down to the bottom of any page and select the style button.
> 
> View attachment 189959


I never noticed it haha. Thank you for telling me.


----------

